# Breeders of long lived goldens?



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

My marvelous golden died almost a year ago at the age of 16. He was my third golden. I am now considering bringing another golden into my life. I am looking for a breeder of long lived goldens. Golden breeders showing at a prominent dog show unanimously said that 10 is a long life for a golden. My first lived to be 14, my second died of a fast moving cancer at 9, my third lived to be 16. I am looking for breeders whose dogs typically live to be at least 12, and preferably older. I live in California, and while I would prefer a West Coast breeder, geography is not a problem. First golden was from NJ (Gold Rush), second from Calif., third from Washington state/British Columbia. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## GoldenRetrieversAlberta (Dec 15, 2014)

I think there is a genetic component in longevity, but it is also how the dog is raised. Food, exercise, vet care, and vaccinations (in my beliefs lack of vaccinations (limiting), but that is only my opinion). With our dog, we will be limiting vaccines, feeding raw and also carefully monitoring other things.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that if you find a reputable breeder who does clearances, etc, and you raise your dog well, you can influence the longevity hugely.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Have you considered purchasing a golden retriever from the same breeder as your dog that lived to be 16? Or have you looked at similar lines?

I have a tough time imagining that anyone would say 10 is a long life for a golden... but I know plenty that say 10 is minimum what you should expect. Any dog dying younger is a shame. 

Most male golden retrievers should live at least 11-13. With 12 being a pretty common age for a lot of their oldest male goldens. 

Environment and care make a big difference with individual dogs as well.


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

His breeder--the owner of the dam--has gotten out of breeding, I understand. I am trying to track down the sire's breeder. The sire's breeder was in BC. Is it true that dogs coming from Canada to US must have rabies shots? Does rabies schedule apply to puppies. Does rabies schedule affect the age at which I can bring a dog from Canada to the US? And, yes, I was told by not one but by just about every breeder at a very big show that 10 is the max age for a golden now. Having raised healthy, loved, well-cared-for and long lived goldens, I would hope that the next golden, assuming good health clearances, would live a long life also. I'm biased, but I think that they are the best dogs in the world. It's hard to think about another breed...


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

Love the photo of your dogs!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Have you looked I researched Smithaven Goldens?


----------



## GoldInMyHeart (Jun 4, 2014)

I hope you find the perfect pup for your family!!

We rescued our second Golden at almost 10yo. She was in great health and was pretty spry for her age. We prayed for at least four years with her but we were blessed with over six -- she passed away just four months shy of 17!! I do not think she was from any type of breading with clearances on the parents (rescued from an elderly woman going into a home). She was such a blessing and healthy up until her last year.

Others may not agree, but I think there is definitely some luck involved with longevity. Yet, having said that, we searched for a pup from parents with all four clearances. We are praying for a long, healthy life for our Duke.

I read a sign the other day that read:
When we tell a dog to stay,
we really mean forever


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My dog who lived to be almost 16 was from the Tigathoe lines. Sunfire golden has some very long-lived dogs, although golden as a breed there is no guarantee.


----------



## LoveMyPuppies (Jan 26, 2016)

_I read a sign the other day that read:
When we tell a dog to stay,
we really mean forever_

This brought tears to my eyes. Love it! So true.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

GoldInMyHeart said:


> I read a sign the other day that read:
> When we tell a dog to stay,
> we really mean forever


 You just made me tear up.


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

kfayard said:


> Have you looked I researched Smithaven Goldens?


Thanks for the suggestion. I will.


----------



## Waters215 (Mar 22, 2016)

*no rhyme or reason*

I'm beginning to think that with cancer it is a crap shoot. My golden passed last week. She was 16. She was a gold-rush. Everything I read on here says gold-rush is cursed, dies young, etc. But my girl was happy and healthy till her last breath. My golden before that was from a breeder people on here favor, and she died from a hemangiosarcoma at 7. I'm also looking, I'm so lost.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

coady said:


> His breeder--the owner of the dam--has gotten out of breeding, I understand. I am trying to track down the sire's breeder. The sire's breeder was in BC. Is it true that dogs coming from Canada to US must have rabies shots? Does rabies schedule apply to puppies. Does rabies schedule affect the age at which I can bring a dog from Canada to the US? And, yes, I was told by not one but by just about every breeder at a very big show that 10 is the max age for a golden now. Having raised healthy, loved, well-cared-for and long lived goldens, I would hope that the next golden, assuming good health clearances, would live a long life also. I'm biased, but I think that they are the best dogs in the world. It's hard to think about another breed...


My last golden came from a very experienced, careful breeder (no longer breeding) whose dogs typically live long and active lives. My girl's dam was 14 when she died. Her sire is still going strong at age 13. Her grandmother was still doing agility at age 11. Her ancestors were from lines with generally excellent longevity. My girl was kept lean and fit, was fed high quality food, was never exposed to environmental pesticides (I grew up on an organic farm), was not over-vaccinated - and died suddenly of cardiac hemangiosarcoma at age 8. Her litter mates are still alive. We just drew the short straw.

My other dog, not a Golden, lived to be almost 15 years old and we currently have a 17-year-old cat who is in great shape. I'm as sure as I can be that our home is healthy for our animals.

When it comes to cancer and Goldens, there are no guarantees. You can and should do your homework, so that the chances are on your side, but you can never be sure.

It took me almost a year to gather up the courage and get another Golden after Ruby's death. My new pup is from a careful breeder with an excellent reputation who does her clearances and produces very successful performance dogs that generally live out their "normal" lifespan. I expect him to be sound and healthy. But sadly, I can't "expect" him to live a long life. I hope he does, and I'll be devastated if he doesn't. But like virtually every other Golden on the planet, there are a couple of short-lived dogs back in his direct and indirect pedigree, and you just never know. I repeat: there are no guarantees.

One Golden in every four dies of cancer, and of these, a fairly high percentage die before the age of 10. These are sobering statistics.

There's a lot of research going on right now, and hopefully some answers are on the horizon. Until then, IMHO, you can hope for longevity but you can't be sure.

In the early days of my search for a pup, I was very focused on longevity. The more I learned - from reading and from talking to breeders - the more I realized I wasn't being realistic. The breeders I spoke to did what they could to give their pups the best possible chance at longevity, but they were all very clear that the threat of cancer was out there regardless. In the end I went with a breeder who produces the kind of dog I want. He'll be a terrific working partner for me. As for longevity, like every other Golden owner, I'll just cross my fingers and hope for the best.

Best of luck with your search!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Murphy is a Beau Geste Golden. They are from Massachusetts. There is a link regarding their dog Chance, who lived to be 19.
I was referred to them by the breeder of my first two Goldens here on Long Island. My Casey lived until 13 and Kelly 12. Looking back on Murphy's line there is a relative of my first Golden.
I'm hoping my Murphy lives a very long and healthy life.


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

*Long lived goldens*



Waters215 said:


> I'm beginning to think that with cancer it is a crap shoot. My golden passed last week. She was 16. She was a gold-rush. Everything I read on here says gold-rush is cursed, dies young, etc. But my girl was happy and healthy till her last breath. My golden before that was from a breeder people on here favor, and she died from a hemangiosarcoma at 7. I'm also looking, I'm so lost.


Hi, Waters215. I understand how you feel after losing your companion and friend of 16 years. It's really hard. I'm sending you my best wishes. My first dog (this goes back a long while) was a Gold Rush dog, and he was terrific. Lived to be 14. Glad your girl was happy and healthy for 16 years. So was my most recent boy (West Coast dog out of Washington state and British Columbia). I hope your search goes well--keep me posted if you find some good leads and I will do the same.


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

CeeGee, your dog is beautiful, and thank you for your thoughts. Is your current golden a working dog, that is, from a field line, or from a conformance/show line?


----------



## coady (Mar 19, 2016)

Thanks, I'll take a look at Beau Geste and the link. Your dog looks great.


----------



## anc4 (Feb 4, 2016)

*breeder*

sorry about your loss, i feel your pain, i lost my second golden in 11 months last month and am heartbroken. i've spoken w/ some excellent breeders - goldnote in canada, acadia in north carolina, and of course many horrible ones that care more for the $ than the breed!
i see that you're in cali, as am i, be careful, i've only met one breeder that i liked - saddlecreek in ojai, beautiful dogs, great lineage and temperment
good luck


----------



## Warren Farm Goldens (Apr 3, 2016)

We have been breeding dark goldens since 1980. The ones we have kept have all lived to from 12-14 years. I have to admit, they do have great lives living here on the farm -- and they are treated like members of our family.


----------



## Wilbur'sDad (Feb 19, 2014)

coady said:


> Thanks, I'll take a look at Beau Geste and the link. Your dog looks great.


One of Jan Bramhall's Beau Geste dogs sired our most recent. It'd be worth giving her a call or emailing her as she is great and really knows her dogs. She might even have some leads for you in California. We live out here now but got our first Golden on Long Island (Sunnylaine) when we lived in NYC and have continued to do so over the years - which has made for a couple of memorable road trips!  As others have mentioned though, there are no guarantees - just take as good care of them as you can and enjoy them every day, just as they do you. Good luck!


----------



## Princessbbg93 (May 22, 2017)

We too are looking for this. Lost one at 14 one at 13 and now have a 9 year old. Did you find any good breeders? Would love to know. Thanks.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Princessbbg93 said:


> We too are looking for this. Lost one at 14 one at 13 and now have a 9 year old. Did you find any good breeders? Would love to know. Thanks.


Welcome to the forum. 

You were lucky to have one live to be 14 and 13. The average lifespan of a Golden is 10-12. There are a few members who have had a Golden life longer-my first Golden lived to be 15.5.


----------



## jmk2888 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome....


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

The problem with longevity is that it can vary so much within one litter. We had a working bred girl who died at only 4 years old with Lymphoma Her litter sister has just died at 4 days under 17 years old. All the rest of the litter lived to between 14 and 15.Annef


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

What she said.
If it were as simple as finding a breeder who has had longevity, every Golden would live a long time. It's just not that easy.




annef said:


> The problem with longevity is that it can vary so much within one litter. We had a working bred girl who died at only 4 years old with Lymphoma Her litter sister has just died at 4 days under 17 years old. All the rest of the litter lived to between 14 and 15.Annef


----------



## Burlington Bambi (Aug 5, 2015)

Kyon golden live to 15 on average. They are in Ontario, Canada.


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

Burlington Bambi said:


> Kyon golden live to 15 on average. They are in Ontario, Canada.


No they don't! I board dogs not too far from Kyon Kennels...and have quite a few customers that have/had Kyon dogs. There is epilepsy in their lines...I've taken care of 3 with seizures. I also had another Kyon dog die of liver failure at 7. They breed nice dogs with , easy going temperaments...but they do breed lots of dogs! When you produce so many puppies...things can/and do go wrong. 

I don't think their average is 15 years of age...most probably more like 10-12. Which is still good!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Longevity is complicated.

Looking at the longevity of ancestors is a place to start but it isn't the total answer. The ancestors listed in a pedigree for starters were intact and they were bred. Thus they will have different health outcomes than dogs that were altered. (Yes it makes a difference.)
Most popular breeding dogs live a very different lifestyle from a typical pet and yes lifestyle does affect longevity.


----------



## padre (Mar 16, 2017)

murphy1 said:


> Murphy is a Beau Geste Golden. They are from Massachusetts. There is a link regarding their dog Chance, who lived to be 19.
> I was referred to them by the breeder of my first two Goldens here on Long Island. My Casey lived until 13 and Kelly 12. Looking back on Murphy's line there is a relative of my first Golden.
> I'm hoping my Murphy lives a very long and healthy life.


I've heard good things about Beau Geste. 

Our next one is coming from Darrowby in Upstate NY.
My Golden just died at age 10. The logic I am using now is to try and pick a breeder with longevity in their lines. The best breeders have that which is the only thing we all can do.
I've also heard good things about Kyon in Ontario.


----------



## anc4 (Feb 4, 2016)

i've had 3 kyon goldens. my first had epilepsy but lived to 15 yrs of age - the best...
my second (which was free due to the first having epilepsy) died at 9 yrs
my newest addition is hogan who is 1 yr 3 months and he is spectacular.
there are no guarantees in life, whether for our best friends (dogs) or humans, enjoy the ride!!


----------



## Burlington Bambi (Aug 5, 2015)

bigblackdog said:


> No they don't! I board dogs not too far from Kyon Kennels...and have quite a few customers that have/had Kyon dogs. There is epilepsy in their lines...I've taken care of 3 with seizures. I also had another Kyon dog die of liver failure at 7. They breed nice dogs with , easy going temperaments...but they do breed lots of dogs! When you produce so many puppies...things can/and do go wrong.
> 
> I don't think their average is 15 years of age...most probably more like 10-12. Which is still good!


Thanks for the information! I was thinking about getting a puppy from Kyon. I was told by someone that got a puppy from Kyon that the average is about 15. It is good to know about the epilepsy issue. How is quality of life of dogs with epilepsy? I do not know what to expect. Does often are the epileptic episodes?


----------



## anc4 (Feb 4, 2016)

our ace had epilepsy and lived a wonderful life til the age of 15!!! he was on medication throughout his life to manage the issue and his rear legs weren't as strong once he was on the meds. but, he was my sole mate, we were inseparable and i miss him every day.
even with the epilepsy, i will still only get kyon goldens - they are spectacular (IMHO)


----------



## RemiGirl (1 mo ago)

Burlington Bambi said:


> Kyon golden live to 15 on average. They are in Ontario, Canada.


That's what I thought but our male from them died at age 8 from cancer 😭


----------



## bigblackdog (Jun 14, 2013)

RemiGirl said:


> That's what I thought but our male from them died at age 8 from cancer 😭


Did you let Kyon know?? I've known quite a few dogs from this breeder that died fairly young with cancer. Like I said...when you produce so many dogs....you are going to have some develop cancer and other ailments. I don't think their dogs have any "magic" genes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

bigblackdog said:


> Did you let Kyon know?? I've known quite a few dogs from this breeder that died fairly young with cancer. Like I said...when you produce so many dogs....you are going to have some develop cancer and other ailments. I don't think their dogs have any "magic" genes.


Whenever a breeder comes out with statements that their dogs are super long lived and they have not had any cancer problems in what they breed.... they are stretching the truth or only focusing on the 30% they have stayed in touch with for 10+ years.


----------



## Remi Girl (Feb 27, 2010)

Megora said:


> Whenever a breeder comes out with statements that their dogs are super long lived and they have not had any cancer problems in what they breed.... they are stretching the truth or only focusing on the 30% they have stayed in touch with for 10+ years.


Yes I did. It was 3 years ago. They were very nice and sent me a bunch of stuff to try and prolong his life. He only lived 24 days after his emergency surgery to remove his spleen that had a cancer tumor that was bleeding.
I was on the list to get another dog from them but Covid hit and the border was closed. So I ended up getting a puppy else where 1 1/2 years ago.
I still like their dogs and I think Karen is very experienced. And many of their dogs do live a long time. We just happened to get one that did not.
I guess I was just pointing out that you just never know when you get a golden. Our female we got from a not so great breeder (according to others) and she is still here 13 years later. Never sick a day in her life. Zero medical issues. 🤷‍♀️ just got back from a run in the fields with her which she does everyday.
I’m seeing more and more Golden’s dying young from cancer- like as young as 3. That’s awful! 😩


----------

